# Cleaning Day!



## closetguy (Sep 29, 2007)

I have a lot of empty post office bank boxes that need doors. My dilemma is that I have plenty of doors, but none of them are prepped to mount on the boxes. These doors come to me covered in grime, green oxidation, rust, stuck hinges, and hard to turn lock mechanisms. I would prefer to get a root canal than have to clean doors, but I've been putting it off long enough. I'm starting as soon as my IPOD is fully charged.

I pulled enough doors out of my stash to keep me busy for the next couple of days. The glass has to be removed before soaking in an ammonia and coca-cola solution, scrubbed with a soft steel brush, rinsed, dried, sprayed with clear lacquer, clean the glass, reassemble, and oil the lock and hinges. Then they will be ready to mount on the boxes.


----------



## Max (Sep 13, 2006)

Ya buddy, you do have a lot of cleaning to do, but worth it in the end….


----------



## ElmoSr (Feb 11, 2010)

if you have too many doors i will be most happy to take a few off your hands


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

At least you have the doors. It would be rought having the boxes but no doors.


----------



## Jeff28078 (Aug 27, 2009)

And this is woodworking in what way?
You realize that the base in the ammonia and the acid in the Coke will neutralize each other and you're just soaking in a sugar solution?
I see the spammers (NFL Jerseys) are getting smarter. And they're using correct English!


----------



## closetguy (Sep 29, 2007)

Ok. Call it sugar if you want, but it works.


----------



## Jeff28078 (Aug 27, 2009)

Not knocking what you're doing. Sugar is a mild reducing agent and helps to dissolve the oxide. Just not sure you need the ammonia (and the smell). Coke is a great cleaner all by itself. Both the sugar and the acid in Coke help to dissolve.


----------



## closetguy (Sep 29, 2007)

Of course you are knocking what I am doing. Go clean yours with coke and I'll keep working with what works for me.


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

I once put a ball of hamburger in a bottle of coke, and the next morning, it was gone! I've also used it to clean windshields on the New Jersey Turnpike…


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

I'd shock them, electrolysis style.


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

My daughter went to our dentist and got some teeth he had extracted….from various people. She soaked them in several different solutions including Coca Cola. There was no change visually in any of them except the one she soaked in Vinegar. Ate that dude up. Need to lay off the pickles. That was many years ago when she was in elementary school and needed a science project. Maybe P.O. boxes are not as durable as our teeth….LOL


----------

